
Tim Berners-Lee calls for joint fight against disinformation - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/12/marking-30-years-of-the-web-tim-berners-lee-calls-for-a-joint-fight-against-disinformation/
======
EGreg
I bought the domain rational.app and secured the name "Rational" app on iOS
and Android, in order to do exactly this.

I believe a lot can be done. But there has to be one place where people can
come and have structured debate about each claim - news, politics, religion.
Today everyone has phones and can be citizen journalists. We just have to make
a site where each specific claim has its own page with arguments for an
against, listed once and upvoted, and each argument links to one or more
claims. The tough part is that this is a centralized honeypot for altering
"the truth", and so there need to be high-stakes games for challenging things,
where you lose a large % of the karma you accumulated painstakingly and so on.
Where someone can vandalize it but it will be quickly reverted by the crowd.
At the end of the day, though, it's hard to have the crowd determine the truth
in esoteric subjects. Wikipedia has to recruit editors.

Planning to launch it around May 2019. If you're interested in working
together on this, contact me, with the name greg, at the domain qbix.com

